# Dispensary run



## Ozzy_ubers (Nov 5, 2015)

Had a pax that after hoping in the car and taking off asked if we could stop by the bank. No biggie we can stop, he then asked if I mind waiting for him while he went into the dispensary real quick to pick up some herb and give him a ride back. 

I told him I unfortunately couldn't give him a ride back since he told me he's going to buy drugs and I can't legally transport drugs. What do you guys think? I think I'll be getting a bad rating from him. Would you have given him a ride back?


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

I take people to dispensaries all the time. 
I had to get a letter for a MJ delivery job that didn't pan out, so I am legal. 
They should have told you. 

I picked up a bunch of drunk law students. We went buy a bar to pick up one of their friends. 
He gets in the car and smell like very strong skunk weed. Everyone looks at me to see what I was going to say. My only question was "do you have less than 7 oz?". 

Many of us can do it.


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

I would have done it if weed was legal in my state.

How do you know a rider doesn't already have weed on them when they get in your car, legal or not?


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

I have no idea what the laws are on that. If you don't either its always safest to err on the side of not going to jail.


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

D Town said:


> I have no idea what the laws are on that. If you don't either its always safest to err on the side of not going to jail.


I know that weed isn't yet legal in my state, so we have no dispensaries, so if someone tells me he needs a ride to get weed, I would say no. However if I'm just asked to take him to a house, and that happens to be for him to get weed, but I am completely unaware of that since I don't ask people why they are going where they want to go, it's totally possible one of my riders could pick up weed in a situation like that.

I'm not an expert on the weed laws in the states where it's legal, but I assume it must be legal for the people who legally bought weed at a dispensary to transport it home. Certainly they can't all be expected to consume it all before they leave the store. I don't see how it would really be any different from taking someone to a drug store to pick up a prescription.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

FlDriver said:


> I know that weed isn't yet legal in my state, so we have no dispensaries, so if someone tells me he needs a ride to get weed, I would say no. However if I'm just asked to take him to a house, and that happens to be for him to get weed, but I am completely unaware of that since I don't ask people why they are going where they want to go, it's totally possible one of my riders could pick up weed in a situation like that.
> 
> I'm not an expert on the weed laws in the states where it's legal, but I assume it must be legal for the people who legally bought weed at a dispensary to transport it home. Certainly they can't all be expected to consume it all before they leave the store. I don't see how it would really be any different from taking someone to a drug store to pick up a prescription.


Oh yea, they have to have a Dr's recommendation in CA. That recommendation also covers them to transport it.

Dispensaries require them to show the recommendation on each visit, so you know they have it.

Since I have one, I am sure both documents will cover the ride.


----------



## Ozzy_ubers (Nov 5, 2015)

Unfortunately I don't have a card so I didn't know what the law states since I'm the one driving. I'm pretty sure nothing would've happened but with my luck I would've ended up in jail over something this dumb.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Ozzy_ubers said:


> Unfortunately I don't have a card so I didn't know what the law states since I'm the one driving. I'm pretty sure nothing would've happened but with my luck I would've ended up in jail over something this dumb.


Time to google and perhaps make a call to your local police station for clarification.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

FlDriver said:


> However if I'm just asked to take him to a house, and that happens to be for him to get weed, but I am completely unaware of that since I don't ask people why they are going where they want to go


Under one of these Omnibus Crime bills that Congress passed in the 1980s, even if you are ignorant of what your passenger is doing, the vehicle is considered to be "used in the commission of an illegal act", thus, the Police can seize it. This happened to a couple of cab drivers, here. Doing round trip drug runs and running streetwalkers and johns to the trick pad and back used to be profitable. Once a couple of cabs got snatched, I stopped doing it. Yes, you can sue to get back your vehicle, and get it back you will (once you show the court that you were driving for compensation, it will believe that you were ignorant of the passengers' illegal activities), but for these cab drivers, at least, it took six to eight months and the cab was scratched, dented and missing a few things, as well.


----------



## Ozzy_ubers (Nov 5, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Under one of these Omnibus Crime bills that Congress passed in the 1980s, even if you are ignorant of what your passenger is doing, the vehicle is considered to be "used in the commission of an illegal act", thus, the Police can seize it. This happened to a couple of cab drivers, here. Doing round trip drug runs and running streetwalkers and johns to the trick pad and back used to be profitable. Once a couple of cabs got snatched, I stopped doing it. Yes, you can sue to get back your vehicle, and get it back you will (once you show the court that you were driving for compensation, it will believe that you were ignorant of the passengers' illegal activities), but for these cab drivers, at least, it took six to eight months and the cab was scratched, dented and missing a few things, as well.


This would be my luck


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Under one of these Omnibus Crime bills that Congress passed in the 1980s, even if you are ignorant of what your passenger is doing, the vehicle is considered to be "used in the commission of an illegal act", thus, the Police can seize it. This happened to a couple of cab drivers, here. Doing round trip drug runs and running streetwalkers and johns to the trick pad and back used to be profitable. Once a couple of cabs got snatched, I stopped doing it. Yes, you can sue to get back your vehicle, and get it back you will (once you show the court that you were driving for compensation, it will believe that you were ignorant of the passengers' illegal activities), but for these cab drivers, at least, it took six to eight months and the cab was scratched, dented and missing a few things, as well.


This.
Weed is still a federal crime.
Unless both the driver and rider have a med Marijuana card, I wouldn't transport.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

If he's buying it at a dispensary that means he has a medical card which makes it 100% legal. I doubt any ATF or FBI agents are going to be pulling you over to check if you have any weed in your car. Come on guys really?


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Under one of these Omnibus Crime bills that Congress passed in the 1980s, even if you are ignorant of what your passenger is doing, the vehicle is considered to be "used in the commission of an illegal act", thus, the Police can seize it. This happened to a couple of cab drivers, here. Doing round trip drug runs and running streetwalkers and johns to the trick pad and back used to be profitable. Once a couple of cabs got snatched, I stopped doing it.


Apparently you missed the part where I said IF I didn't know the person was picking up drugs. Your story sounds like the cabbies had an idea of what was going on- that has absolutely nothing to do with a rider who has some drugs in his pocket that the driver is unaware of.


----------

